# How to reach uber chat service?



## Marina777

The black message chat icon does not show up on uber website anymore  How can I get a hold of someone ? I've emailed 3 times already !!


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy

Once you become a driver it seems impossible to get in contact with anyone from Uber but don't worry I will help you with this. I am attaching a conversation I had with a chat agent just to show exactly what she mentioned.

*Diane C (Uber Chat Rep) - 
Live Chat is available for new applicants that need assistance in their application. Once you become an active driver, support is provided by email. Our support staff is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

In order to get in contact with them you email them at [email protected].
*
The only other way to get a live chat agent is if you create another account with a different email and than have them delete that email once you get a hold of them.

Hope this helps and if you have any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## Marina777

Thank you !


----------



## AndrewRomine

Marina777 said:


> Thank you !


there is an app in the driver app that allows you to chat. if you want the link or info message me


----------



## Masteril

And if it's your real picture, Marina, don't forget the papper spray


----------



## LuisaFernanda

AndrewRomine said:


> there is an app in the driver app that allows you to chat. if you want the link or info message me


where is that app?


----------



## wk1102

There is no link in the app anymore.


----------



## UberMeansSuper

LuisaFernanda said:


> where is that app?


The app that had it was the Uber Partner app, but they got rid of the chat feature. I think it was too convenient.


----------



## wk1102

I think I got tje link for chat from reddit in the Uberdrivers subreddit. I can't seem to get it to paste.


----------



## William974426

wk1102 said:


> I think I got tje link for chat from reddit in the Uberdrivers subreddit. I can't seem to get it to paste.


In the driver app, go to help, how to use uber and then the chat link is hidden in there after they exhaust every attempt to route you to the FAQ guide first


----------



## Firemedic

William974426 said:


> In the driver app, go to help, how to use uber and then the chat link is hidden in there after they exhaust every attempt to route you to the FAQ guide first


Nope. Not there... Can you be more specific?


----------



## Jonathan Alandy

AndrewRomine said:


> there is an app in the driver app that allows you to chat. if you want the link or info message me


I need the link to obtain the Uber chat app. Thanks!


----------



## Uber 1

Masteril said:


> And if it's your real picture, Marina, don't forget the papper spray


I'd bring the PEPPER spray too ! ;-)

Andy


----------



## lizf

Uber 1 said:


> I'd bring the PEPPER spray too ! ;-)
> 
> Andy


loll


----------



## Newwber

https://v2.zopim.com/widget/popout.html?key=2hRl9xouVbbVlUSjYmR3mVJEylKE4QmB

Here is the link..... I found it buried in a youtube videos


----------



## Uber 1

Newwber said:


> https://v2.zopim.com/widget/popout.html?key=2hRl9xouVbbVlUSjYmR3mVJEylKE4QmB
> 
> Here is the link..... I found it buried in a youtube videos


It WORKS! (I was chatting with a CSR but got disconnected but at least I was chatting!) ;-)

I could NOT find the chat option on the driver app (still) to save my life.

Andy


----------



## wk1102

Uber 1 said:


> It WORKS! (I was chatting with a CSR but got disconnected but at least I was chatting!) ;-)
> 
> I could NOT find the chat option on the driver app (still) to save my life.
> 
> Andy


It is no longer there... I never had it.


----------



## B-kool

This is the link to live chat. I'd open it and bookmark. This is the best resource for Drivers. 
https://v2.zopim.com/widget/popout.html?key=2hRl9xouVbbVlUSjYmR3mVJEylKE4QmB


----------



## bass unlimited

I need help please on my vehicle information section of my app


----------



## ShawnsUber

Good luck with this. Their Support email and UberAtl email auto reply that they are no longer available now...

However, after THIS incident I did actually get a LIVE human that called me...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/assplossion-at-the-light-pole.110269/


----------



## Peanut hello

Marina777 said:


> The black message chat icon does not show up on uber website anymore  How can I get a hold of someone ? I've emailed 3 times already !!


Just be patient, you will get an answer.


----------



## tesuber96

We have a live chatbox here on this website?


----------



## d0n




----------



## Danielson Laryea

Please does the system keep telling me my documents of insurance sticker needs a second look yet every information is exactly what I have sent and it's clear to see and read.


----------

